# RUBS/ storage boxes/ cheap "vivs"



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Right, i thought i'd scan the internet to find good prices on housing reps...
Anyone with good offers on vivs, RUBS, storage boxes, add your finds onto the thread 

First up, RUBS:

Really Useful Boxes - Free Delivery Online
From 0.3 litres to 145 litres!!

Staples.co.uk Your business partner for Office Supplies, furniture and technology.
Again, RUBS of about the same sizes, might be cheaper, not too sure... sorry! I would look if i had a bit more time..

Search Results at Wilkinson Plus
Storage boxes, i really would look properly but i don't have buckets of time to contrast the box prices.

I'll edit this soon if i come across anymore!

Hope this helped...
Sorry if it didn't!!


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

got my 42l tubs from homebase..Homebase - www.homebase.co.uk


----------

